# Riseman Owners Sound off here: Let's get an official count



## DougFNJ (May 23, 2007)

Just wanted to get the official list of Cult....er... Club members :-! Do you have one, or is one on it's way? Squirrel or Dragon? Photo posting is of course a big plus.

I apologize to the many victims that could possibly drool over their keyboard during the life of this thread. I sense a lot of collateral damage :-d

Here's mine.....


----------



## Sili (Dec 11, 2007)

:-!


----------



## Klaus (Oct 1, 2006)

Squirrel !

servus
Klaus


----------



## Riley (Jan 17, 2008)

+1 :-!



















(dragon)


----------



## lotsofstufftogo (Mar 27, 2008)

Well I finally got my Riseman from Leisurepro, the pic below shows my Red and Black Nike glasses and how they compliment the Riseman lol.


----------



## NetCaster (Jun 14, 2008)

I got it yesterday


----------



## dsmithjr (Aug 29, 2007)

I have the watch, but no pics:roll:


----------



## udt007us (Apr 23, 2008)

Count me in too The Riseman arrived today yay!!


----------



## Xfactor (Jan 29, 2008)




----------



## ckerwien (Apr 17, 2008)

Deal me in.


----------



## stergios (Feb 11, 2006)

As a big fan of the first riseman couldnt miss on this...
I have a dragon meself... :-!


----------



## staffy (Mar 25, 2007)

yep,I,m on board,landed this afternoon and completly 180'ed my direction from collecting vintage 5600's to instant Riseman Nirvana.how about a nickname(Mr Mojo Riseman)ala the Doors.
and oh yeah,its a dragon wagon.

CHEERS|>|>|>|>|>|>|>
john


----------



## mally (Nov 11, 2007)

Flying Squirrel here. :-!


----------



## Vintage (Oct 20, 2006)

Great thead!

I'm taking new pics tomorrow to post them here, Doug. :-!


----------



## Ripcode (Jun 17, 2008)

I have a Dragon! :-!

I will try and post a pic this evening!


----------



## perfectlykevin (Feb 16, 2006)

Dragon here! Will post pics later comparing it to the vintage Riseman I have.

Kev


----------



## yellowbanana (Jan 25, 2008)

OMG...!!! THIS THREAD IS POISONING..!!!! I SHOULDN'T HAVE CLICK IT...! -_-" 

1 word... SUPERB..!!!!

May someone show how's the packaging looks like.... TQ


----------



## Funkywatch (Jun 6, 2008)

So, after all these great posts, is the altimeter-barometer reliable?


----------



## DougFNJ (May 23, 2007)

Great photos guys.....this has turned out to be a great thread....this'll be the long one Tribe ;-)

Vintage the other day (who lives in the desert) showed his barometer declining, and then showed the photos of the rain. I attempted the same test, and it DIDNT rain, however I was told it dosent tend to have to rain when Barometric pressure decreases, it however did rain the following day. So I think if you are outside a lot it should be as accurate as you need it to be :-!


----------



## jedifozzie (May 29, 2008)

flying squirell here :-!


----------



## dtmartin46 (Aug 28, 2006)

Ordered my Flying Dragon-Riseman from LeisurePro 2 days ago, still anxiously waiting for a shipping confirm. Will post pics as soon as it lands!!


----------



## Xfactor (Jan 29, 2008)

yellowbanana said:


> OMG...!!! THIS THREAD IS POISONING..!!!! I SHOULDN'T HAVE CLICK IT...! -_-"
> 
> 1 word... SUPERB..!!!!
> 
> May someone show how's the packaging looks like.... TQ


As requested, packaging photos:

*Dragon caseback version comes in a tin, flying squirrel comes in a box.*


----------



## robertrock (Mar 18, 2006)

!!! INCOMING !!!

Just ordered from LeisurePro. :-!


robert


----------



## Ben (Feb 10, 2006)

Picked one up off Ebay. Got the Dragon about a week ago. 

Ben


----------



## dsmithjr (Aug 29, 2007)

DougFNJ said:


> Great photos guys.....this has turned out to be a great thread....this'll be the long one Tribe ;-)
> 
> Vintage the other day (who lives in the desert) showed his barometer declining, and then showed the photos of the rain. I attempted the same test, and it DIDNT rain, however I was told it dosent tend to have to rain when Barometric pressure decreases, it however did rain the following day. So I think if you are outside a lot it should be as accurate as you need it to be :-!


Doug, I live in the AZ desert and I can tell you what I've noticed with all of my Baro watches. Normally the pressure in desert is fairly steady, but what I've noticed is that when the pressure begins to rise or fall during the late afternoon and it continues into the evening, you can make a decent assumption as to the weather conditions for the following day. When we had a big storm out here in June, the pressure began to drop around 15:00 and it continued to drop until around 02:00 the following day. At about 10:00 on that same day it began to rain and it continued to do so well into the evening. Similarly, when the baro begins to rise in the late afternoon and continues into the evening, it's usually a good sign that tomorrows going to be a hot one.

Another think to keep in mind is that sometimes high or low pressure systems can move into an area without causing any real affect on the weather. When they come and go, you'll see the changes in the baro, but you'll see little to no effect on the weather.

And finally, the Riseman displays the abouslute the pressure vs the releative pressure. This means that when you cange altitude, the baro graph will also change because pressure goes up and down depending on your current altitude. If you move from a high altitude in the morning, to a lower altitude during the afternoon your baro graph will show a decline in pressure even though the actual pressure at any given location may be holding steady.


----------



## DougFNJ (May 23, 2007)

Thank you dsmithjr, I'll tell you guys, I have learned more about Barometric pressures, temps, and changes in the air this week than I have my entire life :-! I think I am ready to put on a suit and go on TV :-x


----------



## Topher1556 (Aug 22, 2007)

Here's my 'special' Dragon Riseman:


----------



## DougFNJ (May 23, 2007)

Topher1556 said:


> Here's my 'special' Dragon Riseman:


Does it need a 'special' helmet so it dosent run itself into a wall? :-d


----------



## Topher1556 (Aug 22, 2007)

Xfactor said:


> ...


I was rolling after that!



Sili said:


> ...


If you don't mind...my new avatar :-!.


----------



## duke4c (Feb 12, 2006)

MINE IS IN TOO! MINE IS IN TOO! WO HO!

As Mr.Burns likes to say:

"Smitther, I feel like a baby in a candy store..."

WO HO! And just in time for waterpark trip this weekend... :-!


----------



## Topher1556 (Aug 22, 2007)

DougFNJ said:


> Does it need a 'special' helmet so it dosent run itself into a wall? :-d


If my Riseman rode the 'special bus' it would look like this:


----------



## gshock76 (May 8, 2006)

Here is mine. With Dragon backcase. G-9200.


----------



## MountainMike (Jun 16, 2006)

Dragon on the way! :-!


Cheers,
MountainMike


----------



## DougFNJ (May 23, 2007)

Topher1556 said:


> If my Riseman rode the 'special bus' it would look like this:


Thank GOD you got that one :-d:-d:-d:-d That's hilarious


----------



## yellowbanana (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks alot XFActor for the packaging pics... 



gshock76 said:


> Here is mine. With Dragon backcase. G-9200.


Non-atomic version..??? I din't notice the receiving indicator and stated there "FULL AUTO EL LIGHT" instead of "MULTI BAND 6"...


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## ultramanpat (Oct 16, 2007)

Here it is, my dragon....


----------



## Breakdancer1881 (Apr 5, 2008)

Ordered mine from LeisurePro today, expect it Tuesday or Wednesday. Officially add me to the Riseman club! :-!


----------



## Funkywatch (Jun 6, 2008)

Any difference in price between atomic and non atomic?


----------



## boo85 (Jun 20, 2008)

add me too! just got mine a few days ago, my gf got it for me


----------



## ultramanpat (Oct 16, 2007)

boo85 said:


> add me too! just got mine a few days ago, my gf got it for me


Its a nice one, isn't it? I wore mine on Sunday and I kept looking at it.

Congrats! Those available in Singapore are non Multi-Band, but I still like mine a lot! |>


----------



## boo85 (Jun 20, 2008)

thanks! yeah man! i totally agree.. i think its going to be on my wrist for quite sometime  

sad to say, my giez is going to get alittle dusty :-d


----------



## Sili (Dec 11, 2007)

Topher1556 said:


> If you don't mind...my new avatar :-!.


I'm honored for however long it remains your avatar. :-!


----------



## delete (May 27, 2008)

Count me in.
Got mine from xfactor today, and i love it :-!


----------



## mb8780 (Jun 2, 2008)

got mine!!...sorry no pics yet!...flying dragon


----------



## ACG (Jan 26, 2007)

My dragon arrived this morning. Very happy so far.


----------



## Xfactor (Jan 29, 2008)

delete said:


> Count me in.
> Got mine from xfactor today, and i love it :-!


Glad it finally arrived! :-!


----------



## Vintage (Oct 20, 2006)

Hi there, Doug! Another GW9200J Flying Squirrel finally sounding off here. :-d


----------



## DougFNJ (May 23, 2007)

Excellent shots amigo :-!


----------



## Breakdancer1881 (Apr 5, 2008)

I got mine today from LeisurePro!! This is the perfect never take off watch! perfect size perfect everything! you guys were right. 

and its my first G-shock. I was a pathfinder guy before. Its a gem.


----------



## tiger2 (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm waiting for my Riseman .
What's the mean of the number ...202A156H...


----------



## JERSTERCA (Apr 4, 2008)

ACG said:


> My dragon arrived this morning. Very happy so far.


Im almost in da club. mailed payment to leisure pro today b-)


----------



## Vintage (Oct 20, 2006)

jersterca said:


> im Almost In Da Club. Mailed Payment To Leisure Pro Today B-)


:-! :-! :-!


----------



## G'ed (May 30, 2008)

i'm just a sms away from getting atomic riseman. just send a sms to a friend and my riseman will be shipped from US. somebody pls stop me... arrrrggghhh


----------



## DougFNJ (May 23, 2007)

G'ed said:


> i'm just a sms away from getting atomic riseman. just send a sms to a friend and my riseman will be shipped from US. somebody pls stop me... arrrrggghhh


Press the send button....PRESS THE SEND BUTTON!!!! :-d


----------



## G'ed (May 30, 2008)

anyone know when will leisurepro usd150 offer end?

or it will be cheaper in the future? <- i doubt that...


----------



## JERSTERCA (Apr 4, 2008)

G'ed said:


> anyone know when will leisurepro usd150 offer end?
> 
> or it will be cheaper in the future? <- i doubt that...


I was orignally thinking about the non atomic g 9200 but than i though how much cheaper is that going to be. i think it would be over 100 so what the heck. 150 seams to be a great price for a watch with this many features. oooh and i have seen leisure pro raise there prices on a coulpe of there gs in the last month so you never know :roll: but i dont think its worth waiting :-! join the club :-d :-d


----------



## robertrock (Mar 18, 2006)

Got mine today from Leisure Pro. I was tracking it online and new it was coming today. 

My wife asked me to come home early so I did. She went to run an errand and the mailman came while she was gone !! :-!:-!:-! 

Perfect timing on that one. 

This is a keeper and will get sustained wrist time. Thanks DougFNJ, for the youtube review. 

I will get some pictures this weekend.




robert


----------



## DougFNJ (May 23, 2007)

robertrock said:


> Got mine today from Leisure Pro. I was tracking it online and new it was coming today.
> 
> My wife asked me to come home early so I did. She went to run an errand and the mailman came while she was gone !! :-!:-!:-!
> 
> ...


The sustained wrist time seems to be the trend :-! Very welcome ;-)


----------



## Xfactor (Jan 29, 2008)

robertrock said:


> My wife asked me to come home early so I did. She went to run an errand and the mailman came while she was gone !! :-!:-!:-!
> 
> Perfect timing on that one.


That is hilarious and a marvelous coincidence! b-)


----------



## foamposite (Aug 27, 2007)

Here's mine: G-9200 (non-atomic) with a dragon back.


----------



## G'ed (May 30, 2008)

too tired of resisting. i'm joining the darkside ...

ordered one from leisurepro !


----------



## foamposite (Aug 27, 2007)

Way to go, G'ed! ;-)

Welcome to the club! :-d



G'ed said:


> too tired of resisting. i'm joining the darkside ...
> 
> ordered one from leisurepro !


----------



## psychofart (May 4, 2008)

Just ordered mine last night from an ebay seller called 'advancetime'. hopefully a dragon. will post pics when received.

now starts the gnawing away my nails and....waitin......waiting.......gnnnnn!!!

btw, anyone know about this seller?


----------



## DougFNJ (May 23, 2007)

psychofart said:


> Just ordered mine last night from an ebay seller called 'advancetime'. hopefully a dragon. will post pics when received.
> 
> now starts the gnawing away my nails and....waitin......waiting.......gnnnnn!!!
> 
> btw, anyone know about this seller?


Congrats man :-! It will be completely worth the wait. I havent heard any complaints about Advanced time


----------



## psychofart (May 4, 2008)

ok, here i go. YAAAYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i finally got my G-9200 RISEMAN and it's a DRAGON  good on the ebay seller(advancetime), he got it to me in less than 6 days from US to AUS.
finally a watch that fits snugly on my wrist without restricting my bloodflow. 

as i work with weather equipments, i compared the barometer with a 'calibrated-standard' barometer. it was out by less than 1 hpa. unfortunately i did not have my manual with me at that time, i think i saw something in the manual that says how to calibrate the sensors.

the altimeter is showing -110m, guess i have to go to sydney harbour and calibrate it with the sea-level.

the thermometer shows my 'skin' temperature all the time, as i never take it off. but i was forced to take it off and leave it for 1 hour when i had to compare it with a 'calibrated-standard' thermometer. looks like it is off by about 1.4°C. i'll have to calibrate the watch when i bring the 3147 manual to work tomorrow.

and here goes the pics i promised.

edit: please ignore the time shown on the bottom corner of pics, i realized after taking the pics that my camera time is waaaay-off.


----------



## DougFNJ (May 23, 2007)

Nice shots man, congrats!!!! :-! Welcome to the club, I wonder how many more we will see in this thread now that it's back up on top tempting many more innocent victims :-d


----------



## AtomicSolar (Feb 10, 2006)

psychofart said:


> the altimeter is showing -110m, guess i have to go to sydney harbour and calibrate it with the sea-level.


The altimeter is based off the air pressure readings of the barometer, so doing this wouldn't really help in giving you an absolute altitude by calibrating it just once, since air pressure changes all the time. ;-)

Nice pictures by the way, really need to get myself a Riseman sometime soon.


----------



## psychofart (May 4, 2008)

AtomicSolar said:


> The altimeter is based off the air pressure readings of the barometer, so doing this wouldn't really help in giving you an absolute altitude by calibrating it just once, since air pressure changes all the time. ;-)
> 
> Nice pictures by the way, really need to get myself a Riseman sometime soon.


but at least i could 'reset' it to start from zero again, variations can be looked after later. it's probably calibrated for US pressure zones, which might be different from AUS pressure zones.


----------



## Wah_Wah_Wah (Dec 20, 2007)

Sorry for my late check in. I just received my Riseman yesterday.


----------



## DougFNJ (May 23, 2007)

Wah_Wah_Wah said:


> Sorry for my late check in. I just received my Riseman yesterday.


Nice Wah!!!! Welcome to the club :-!


----------



## mattchrono (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi

Just ordered mine:-! Not sure if its a squirell or dragon:think: Whats the difference? Ordered from Tiktox UK supplier I've delt with a few times.

One in one out rule so somethings gotta go? It has to be the G5600 as my MIBII Riseman is too rare to let go.:think:

Look forward to playing with the new Riseman and taking it on my holiday to the volcanoes of Santorini.

It's all your fault, if I did'nt visit this forum I would'nt want one so much.

Regards

Matt


----------



## DougFNJ (May 23, 2007)

mattchrono said:


> Hi
> 
> Just ordered mine:-! Not sure if its a squirell or dragon:think: Whats the difference? Ordered from Tiktox UK supplier I've delt with a few times.
> 
> ...


Hey Matt...heh heh heh thats how it all happens, matter of fact, we'll be seeing Sjor's new one soon, I don't know when, but soon :-d

Difference between the Dragon and the Squirrel is Squirrel is all metric and Celcious, Dragon added feet and Fahreinheit.

That sounds like a great trip planned, and a great job for a Riseman. Definitely looking forward to hearing about your experience there :-!


----------



## ChrisDinIA (Jul 4, 2008)

Here's my new Riseman from AdvancedTime (off the 'Bay). Dragon back. It was because of threads like this that I felt compelled to purchase it and I'm glad I did. The barometer does a good job and the watch looks fantastic.


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

Finally I belong to the club. It's a Dragon this time. Anyone out there that didn't lost count like I did...










Cheers,

Sjors


----------



## DougFNJ (May 23, 2007)

Sjors said:


> Finally I belong to the club. It's a Dragon this time. Anyone out there that didn't lost count like I did...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAH HAH I knew it was bound to happen!!!! I'm proud to be the first to say....Welcome to the Club Sjors ;-)


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

Thanks Doug, I believe I told you looooooooong time ago how much I wanted to join the club;-)

Cheers,

Sjors


----------



## DougFNJ (May 23, 2007)

Sjors said:


> Thanks Doug, I believe I told you looooooooong time ago how much I wanted to join the club;-)
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Sjors


Funny thing was I had no intention of joining it until the photos and reviews began being released.....I was hooked in.

So how do you like it so far? Everything you were hoping it would be? Great photo by the way :-!


----------



## Shootist (Apr 14, 2006)

Got mine yesterday. Im going to set time aside to study the manual.


----------



## XGX (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi all , got mine last week at G-factory , Suntac City.Singapore . Dragon all the way !


----------



## XGX (Aug 5, 2008)

Greetings from Singapore. This is my 1ST forums . Got this DRAGON last week.


----------



## JERSTERCA (Apr 4, 2008)

XGX said:


> Greetings from Singapore. This is my 1ST forums . Got this DRAGON last week.


Welcome to the forum XGX.


----------



## DougFNJ (May 23, 2007)

Welcome to the forum XGX, I couldn't had thought of a better way to get you started in here. Great Riseman, and excellent photos.


----------



## niles316 (Jul 23, 2008)

Got mine a few weeks back but couldn't figure out how to reduce the size of the photos till now :-d


----------



## DougFNJ (May 23, 2007)

I wonder if Mansrow has checked out this thread yet :think:


----------



## JERSTERCA (Apr 4, 2008)

DougFNJ said:


> I wonder if Mansrow has checked out this thread yet :think:


Hey Dougie I think Mansrow is off surfing somewhere :roll: :-d :-d :-d

I would like to know if it is at the top of his list. :roll: had mine on today. the alt. is sooo much better than the pathy I had about 5 years ago. the pathy i set to 0 feet at the beach in del mar san diego close to where I worked. I came back to the beach the next day and it read 250 feet :roll: :-(


----------



## Michalis-68 (Feb 15, 2006)

Just joined the club. Comparing now with 1500. Both great wathes.:-!


----------



## Neo Veloci (Jul 10, 2008)

Finally ordered one! My first G-Shock!


----------



## TimDeLAY (Aug 6, 2008)

Hope I'll see it soon enough  One question: why do some Risemans have a dragon on the back while others don't? It is region dependent or some different functionality?


----------



## lotsofstufftogo (Mar 27, 2008)

Welcome to WUS TimDeLAY, Neo Veloci & Michalis-68 The Riseman is a PERFECT G-Shock first watch.


----------



## Xfactor (Jan 29, 2008)

TimDeLAY said:


> Hope I'll see it soon enough  One question: why do some Risemans have a dragon on the back while others don't? It is region dependent or some different functionality?


This might help answer your question:

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=163765


----------



## jmagic (Mar 17, 2007)

i got mine two days ago and loving it. this might be my favorite g so far.


----------



## TimDeLAY (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome & explanations - hope to have some pictures soon!


----------



## siLence79 (May 31, 2006)

Hi guys, just received 2 Riseman yesterday(courtesy of perfectlykevin,:thanks)

Sweet watches, especially the MIY Riseman |>|>

Pics to follow shortly


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Add me to the list boys.

Likin'it so much I just ordered *2* of the buggers! :-d :-d :-!


----------



## DougFNJ (May 23, 2007)

siLence79 said:


> Hi guys, just received 2 Riseman yesterday(courtesy of perfectlykevin,:thanks)
> 
> Sweet watches, especially the MIY Riseman |>|>
> 
> Pics to follow shortly





kiwidj said:


> Add me to the list boys.
> 
> Likin'it so much I just ordered *2* of the buggers! :-d :-d :-!


Congrats boys....welcome to the ever growing clan :-!


----------



## siLence79 (May 31, 2006)

Some quick shots taken this on Singapore's Birthday (yeah, it's National Day here today  )










Loving this 









Have a good day guys!


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

*And here he is, just in time for the weekend! Woohoo! *


----------



## Kronos (Jan 2, 2008)

Mine arrived a couple of days ago. Squirrel -- even though I'm in the U.S. I hadn't focused on the choice, but I'm happy to learn to speak metric!


----------



## beebox (Jan 12, 2008)

Another Riseman from Singapore reporting!


----------



## arlo (Aug 4, 2008)

What is the difference of dragon and flying squirel??? pls pm me im interested with the riseman its a realy awesome watch!


----------



## tribe125 (Mar 7, 2006)

arlo said:


> What is the difference of dragon and flying squirel??? pls pm me im interested with the riseman its a realy awesome watch!


A quick search revealed the following -

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=163765


----------



## G-Man-DK (Aug 7, 2008)

Took this shot 10 min's ago...

Damn nice that Riseman..


----------



## Yoda2005 (Sep 7, 2006)

I got the flying Dragon last night.


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Yoda2005 said:


> I got the flying Dragon last night.


*Hey, congrats! Beauty aint she...?* :-!


----------



## Yoda2005 (Sep 7, 2006)

kiwidj said:


> *Hey, congrats! Beauty aint she...?* :-!


Yes the watch is very nice.

The thing that I miss that the 1300 has is I wish you could mute the button tone and the digits could be a little larger.

I am being picky though. Just have to get used to the smaller digits again as the 1300's are huge.


----------



## WatchDude (Aug 19, 2008)

Just received mine in the mail today (Dragon)! No pics yet - sorry. It's AWESOME!!


----------



## WatchDude (Aug 19, 2008)

Yoda2005 said:


> Yes the watch is very nice.
> 
> The thing that I miss that the 1300 has is I wish you could mute the button tone and the digits could be a little larger.
> 
> I am being picky though. Just have to get used to the smaller digits again as the 1300's are huge.


You can mute the buttons - just hold in the Mode button for about 5 seconds. It will toggle the button sound off and on. It shows MUTE on the LCD when in mute mode.:-!


----------



## G-Shocks Are Cool. (Feb 23, 2007)

It's a cool watch, but you have to take the watch off for the sensors to even work good.


----------



## DougFNJ (May 23, 2007)

G-Shocks Are Cool. said:


> It's a cool watch, but you have to take the watch off for the sensors to even work good.


First of all Congrats t all those joining this growing club :-!

You take the watch off for an accurate temperature reading. Keep it on for Altimeter readings.


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

WatchDude said:


> Just received mine in the mail today (Dragon)! No pics yet - sorry. It's AWESOME!!


*Well, congrats to you mate. :-!*

*Another Riseman to the ranks...;-)*


----------



## Greggy_D (Jul 28, 2008)

Received mine a couple of weeks ago from another WUS member. It's definitely in my Top 3.


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Greggy_D said:


> Received mine a couple of weeks ago from another WUS member. It's definitely in my Top 3.


:-!


----------



## Yoda2005 (Sep 7, 2006)

WatchDude said:


> You can mute the buttons - just hold in the Mode button for about 5 seconds. It will toggle the button sound off and on. It shows MUTE on the LCD when in mute mode.:-!


Thanks for the heads up on the mute. Mine is on silent now.


----------



## Luckyboyee777 (Jul 9, 2008)

New Riseman owner checking in! Dragon version...delicious.


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Luckyboyee777 said:


> New Riseman owner checking in! Dragon version...delicious.


b-)|>


----------



## G-Shocks Are Cool. (Feb 23, 2007)

I don't own a Riseman, but I got a GW5600J based on your "5600 Comparison DW-5600C 5025 & GW5600J" clip.

:-!


----------



## WatchDude (Aug 19, 2008)

kiwidj said:


> b-)|>


CAUTION!! I just got my riseman yesterday and today the "SENSOR" tag (metal tag in the left sensor area) poped out. I found it and replaced it (with an extra small drop of glue). 
Just something to be aware of!!:-x


----------



## WatchDude (Aug 19, 2008)

Glad to help.


----------



## jennjhon (Aug 23, 2008)

count me in..dragon from malaysia


----------



## MRG-1000 (Aug 1, 2007)

Well, joining the group of Riseman owners today... I got my new dragon and I must say that I'm truly impressed!


----------



## Gordulen (Aug 10, 2008)

New dragon Riseman owner from Norway. Great watch, easy to get used to the functions since I have used a DW-6700 for 12 years now. Hope this Riseman lasts for at least that long.


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Gordulen said:


> New dragon Riseman owner from Norway. Great watch, easy to get used to the functions since I have used a DW-6700 for 12 years now. Hope this Riseman lasts for at least that long.


Hey Gordo! Show us what you got matey! ;-)


----------



## Gordulen (Aug 10, 2008)

kiwidj said:


> Hey Gordo! Show us what you got matey! ;-)


I'll take some pictures tomorrow together with my old watch.


----------



## MiamiJAG (Aug 21, 2008)

Well I finally got it and I really like it. I only saw pictures and the great review of DougFNJ in YouTube and it got me hooked. 
I thought it was going to be bigger but I like the size, is not heavy, very comfortable and can't wait to take it mountain biking on Saturday and get it all muddy, hehehe.
Thank you guys for all the info and insights|>


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

MiamiJAG said:


> Well I finally got it and I really like it. I only saw pictures and the great review of DougFNJ in YouTube and it got me hooked.
> I thought it was going to be bigger but I like the size, is not heavy, very comfortable and can't wait to take it mountain biking on Saturday and get it all muddy, hehehe.
> Thank you guys for all the info and insights|>


Congrats. Great watch for Mtb'ing, just keep your eyes on the gnarly singletrack goin down! ;-)


----------



## MiamiJAG (Aug 21, 2008)

That is going to be hard as I can't take my eyes and hand off the damn watch, I hope it wears of a little by Saturday


----------



## JimmyH (Dec 2, 2007)

Got mine a couple of weeks ago and put it on a black zulu. It's fantastic. Not that I own that many G-Shocks, but this is everything I think a G-Shock should be! :-!

Jimmy


----------



## DougFNJ (May 23, 2007)

Congratulations guys!!!! Glad to welcome you to the growing club!!! :-!


----------



## tiger2 (Apr 8, 2008)

Im late but not absent ... 2 flying dragons come home now ...


----------



## kid-a (Apr 3, 2008)

Here is mine...


----------



## Iznogood (Jul 29, 2008)

Yup. . . .got one :-d


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Iznogood said:


> Yup. . . .got one :-d


*Looovely..... :-!*

*Dig Full-Res scans.... ;-)*


----------



## tribe125 (Mar 7, 2006)

kiwidj said:


> *Dig Full-Res scans.... ;-)*


A bit on the big size for most monitors though...


----------



## trozau (Aug 8, 2007)

:-! I got my Dragon Riseman in the mail, today!


----------



## kapt_krunch (Aug 21, 2008)

I have convinced the wife that my left arm will cease to function without a riseman. Now begins my quest for the flying squirrel. Any suggestions anyone???


----------



## Mattthefish (Feb 28, 2006)

My Dragon will be here on Friday !!!!
Matt


----------



## trozau (Aug 8, 2007)

kapt_krunch said:


> I have convinced the wife that my left arm will cease to function without a riseman. Now begins my quest for the flying squirrel. Any suggestions anyone???


I just got mine from XcelWatches in Houston for $140 + tax. Copy/paste: www.xcelwatches.com then search for GW9200 - they still have 4 more. Good luck. :-!


----------



## Iznogood (Jul 29, 2008)

tribe125 said:


> A bit on the big size for most monitors though...


Yeah sorry, maybe it´s a bit too big for forum use. I`ve got a 22" Wide though. I`ll remember it next time.

Regards


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

trozau said:


> I just got mine from XcelWatches in Houston for $140 + tax. Copy/paste: www.xcelwatches.com then search for GW9200 - they still have 4 more. Good luck. :-!


Do they also stock the Squirrel version? :think:


----------



## maique (Aug 26, 2007)

got mine yesterday, from a local dealer.
i was almost ready to get it from seiya, and i happened to walk by the usual place where i get most of mine. they had one, and now it's mine.

photos later.


----------



## Sedi (May 21, 2007)

Hi,
finally - after what seemed like months of waiting (it was actually less than a week) I received mine today! Yippie!! It was one of the watches I was very excited to get since I read so much good stuff about it. Now it's on my wrist and I'm a happy bunny:-!. Unfortunately I'm at work and my cell phone just makes very lousy pics:



Well everybody knows what it looks like anyway but I'll take some better ones when I'm home.

Greetings to all the other Riseman-owners and to every G-Shock-fan on the board!
Sedi


----------



## JPC (Jan 25, 2008)

As of last night.. DRAGON !!


----------



## Kronos (Jan 2, 2008)

Kronos said:


> Mine arrived a couple of days ago. Squirrel -- even though I'm in the U.S. I hadn't focused on the choice, but I'm happy to learn to speak metric!


Well now I have an interesting dilemma. A client, knowing something of my fetishes for G's, fountain pens and guitars -- bought me a Riseman as a gift after we completed a project. So now I have a Dragon and I must confess, I immediately toggled over to Fahrenheit and barometric measurements in inches.

So I must decide if I should keep the Squirrel -- maybe use it as my "go to" watch when I'm upstate -- or sell it to finance the purchase of something else. Hard to imagine that I need both Risemen....


----------



## twei (Sep 4, 2008)

count me in. just got my dragon yesterday. such a beauty.
by the way, it's my first G and can't keep my eyes off it.

twei
Malaysia


----------



## zippofan (Feb 11, 2006)

My GW-9200 "Dragon" arrived today, I love it :-!
I kept putting it off as I bought ABC watches since the spring (Suunto Core, Nike Alti-Compass, PAW-1500, Citizen Aquamount), but while waiting for the Aquamount I finally couldn't stand it any more.

It was your YouTube review that finally pushed me off the fence Doug :-!

This is my 2nd G, I bought the GW-1500 to wear for gigs (I'm a drummer) as I needed a tough, readable watch. My trusty 10+ year old Casio "Alarm Chronograph" had no backlight, impossible to read in a dark club, so I gave it to my 13 year old so he could have it as his beater watch. I also have a 10 year old or so white dial Casio chrono that has made it through many jobs and is still going strong with another new battery.

I bought the Riseman specifically to go to Williamsburg VA with our Boy Scout troop for a District Camporee in October. It will be perfect!

Wrist shot:










Cheers,
Griff

P.S. I can see hanging around here can be dangerous. I love dive watches and have recently been eyeing up a DB Frogman...


----------



## DougFNJ (May 23, 2007)

You guys are making me proud...and Casio owes me a big damn commision check ;-)

Such an enjoyable watch to look at and use. 
Keep em coming and enjoy!!!


----------



## GEODE HUNTER (Oct 2, 2007)

*Hey Doug!! If you had to choose just one........Black or Rescue Orange?????????????????????:think::think::think::think::think:*
*Geode*


----------



## DougFNJ (May 23, 2007)

GEODE HUNTER said:


> *Hey Doug!! If you had to choose just one........Black or Rescue Orange?????????????????????:think::think::think::think::think:*
> *Geode*


Mornin Geode.....didn't even need to think....BLACK!!!

But I am never the one to ask my answers will always be Black, Black and gold, Stainless Steel Gold, and Stainless Steel 2 tone ;-)


----------



## GEODE HUNTER (Oct 2, 2007)

DougFNJ said:


> Mornin Geode.....didn't even need to think....BLACK!!!
> 
> But I am never the one to ask my answers will always be Black, Black and gold, Stainless Steel Gold, and Stainless Steel 2 tone ;-)


*I understand! Sad to say I have not pulled the trigger on the Giez.........I am side tracked with that darn MRG 7500................AAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!! I NEED HELP!!!*
*Hope you are well!!*
*Geode*


----------



## DougFNJ (May 23, 2007)

Doing great, hope you are too man :-!

We all need help :-x :-d


----------



## Rorschach69 (Sep 5, 2008)

Just in today! Man I am loving this watch already.


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Rorschach69 said:


> Just in today! Man I am loving this watch already.


*There you go! Congrats mate!* :-!


----------



## Sedi (May 21, 2007)

Hi,
almost forgot to post some better pics like I promised:


Well not really that much better  but I'm still practicing:-d.

Greetings, Sedi


----------



## wannabelean (Jan 11, 2008)

another one from Dubai, UAE! Mine is the non atomic model though.


----------



## waxell (Sep 13, 2008)

hello we are presenting my riseman gw9200j ( 3145 ) from spain and myself :-!


----------



## GEODE HUNTER (Oct 2, 2007)

*Welcome!!!!!!! AWESOME band!!!!*
*Geode*


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

*>>> That's kinda cool! Dig the colour scheme! :-!*


----------



## cal..45 (Jun 4, 2006)

darn forum:-| I really was saving money for another watch, but after all those hype about the riseman I couldn't hold on much longer....

ahh what the heck, we only live once, so here is mine (dragon) with compass. sorry for the bad quality, it seems my camera is coming to the end of its life :-(



















regards, holger


----------



## bokhan (Nov 14, 2007)

this thread has convinced me that i need one.


----------



## DougFNJ (May 23, 2007)

Since all these new Riseman watches have been popping up, I figured I'd revise this thread for all the latest....including mine :-!


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

DougFNJ said:


> Since all these new Riseman watches have been popping up, I figured I'd revise this thread for all the latest....including mine :-!


We've seriously got a club Riseman going here! b-)


----------



## devgru (Jan 29, 2008)

Dragon Riseman, Non-atomic version.


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

DougFNJ said:


> Since all these new Riseman watches have been popping up, I figured I'd revise this thread for all the latest....including mine :-!


Good call mate! This one's full on...

:-!


----------



## r96130109 (Jan 4, 2008)

+1 here so anybody have the official count??:think:

ray


----------



## sspartan (Feb 5, 2008)

I am a new Riseman (Dragon) member as well :-!


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

Mine's a dragon.


----------



## Clemi (May 7, 2007)

Count me in as well :-! (Dragon GW-9200)

Take care
clemi


----------



## mairtinb (Oct 21, 2008)

Me in the count too


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

r96130109 said:


> anybody have the official count??:think:


At least 100 I'd say...

:think:


----------



## guy73 (Nov 18, 2008)

Hey Doug, I think you should make a list of the Riseman's owner at your first post there..then we can see how many of them..and don't forget to put my name in the list...


----------



## DougFNJ (May 23, 2007)

guy73 said:


> Hey Doug, I think you should make a list of the Riseman's owner at your first post there..then we can see how many of them..and don't forget to put my name in the list...


You got it, and your name is added....

DougFNJ
Sili
Klaus
Riley
lotsofstufftogo
Netcaster
dsmithjr
udt007us
Xfactor
ckerwien
stergios
staffy
mally
Vintage
Ripcode
perfectlykevin
jedifozzie
dtmartin46
robertrock
Ben
Topher1556
duke4c
gshock76
MountainMike
stockae92
ultramanpat
Breakdancer1881
boo85
delete
mb8780
ACG
tiger2
JERSTERCA
G'ed
foamposite
psychofart
AtomicSolar (Wheres he been?)
Wah Wah Wah 
mattchrono
ChrisDinIA
Sjors 
Shootist
XGX
niles316
Michalis-68
New Veloci
jmagic
TimDeLAY
siLence79
kiwidj
Kronos
beebox
G-Man-DK
Yoda2005
WatchDude
G-Shocks Are Cool??? Not clear
Greggy D
Luckyboyee777
jennjhon
MRG-1000
Gordulen
MiamiJAG
JimmyH
kid-a
Iznogood
trozau
kapt krunch
Mattthefish
maique
Sedi
JPC
twei
zippofan
GEODE HUNTER
Rorschach69
wannabelean
waxell
cal..45
bokhan? Not clear
BenL
devgru
r96130109
sspartan
Pro Diver
Clemi
mairtinb
guy73
Jeff C
316L
KVM888
dudegalea
Austin1983

92 including some names I found through search. Thats a nice size club. So if your name isn't on here....check in please :-!


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

DougFNJ said:


> You got it, and your name is added....
> 
> DougFNJ
> Sili
> ...


Definitely a good-sized club - I'd even venture to guess it could be the biggest one so far.

Cheers, guys!


----------



## r96130109 (Jan 4, 2008)

nice goin' Doug!! i think we can blame you and your viral video causing this much stir!!! btw, :thanks Doug for the riseman review that influenced almost everyone in the G forum!! Good job!! so on to the next G!! :-!

ray


----------



## guy73 (Nov 18, 2008)

Err...one more thing Doug, I think should inlcude the serial number at the back case also...like mine.. 202A262H


----------



## 1540 (Dec 3, 2007)

Hey!! Im checking in, Im in this club too!


----------



## EngenZerO (Dec 8, 2008)

me starting tomorrow...


----------



## the_sphinx (Sep 6, 2008)

here here!


----------



## DougFNJ (May 23, 2007)

guy73 said:


> Err...one more thing Doug, I think should inlcude the serial number at the back case also...like mine.. 202A262H


Umm, I think I shall delegate that responsibility to you :roll: ;-)


----------



## DougFNJ (May 23, 2007)

r96130109 said:


> nice goin' Doug!! i think we can blame you and your viral video causing this much stir!!! btw, :thanks Doug for the riseman review that influenced almost everyone in the G forum!! Good job!! so on to the next G!! :-!
> 
> ray


Heh heh heh they say misery loves company.....so does a happy Riseman owner  And by the list that has grown, I am in GREAT company :-!



1540 said:


> Hey!! Im checking in, Im in this club too!





the_sphinx said:


> here here!


Welcome to the club



EngenZerO said:


> me starting tomorrow...


I look forward to welcoming you to the club


----------



## deggy.PH (Oct 2, 2008)

DougFNJ said:


> You got it, and your name is added....
> 
> DougFNJ
> Sili
> ...


count me in b-)

my non-atomic dragon


----------



## sml (Mar 26, 2008)

Count me out! One of the worst Gs IMHO


----------



## rupert-k (Nov 27, 2008)

M.I.R.O. Riseman for me!


----------



## PaulE (Dec 4, 2007)

I officially have one at last but i can only see it for now.


----------



## KVM888 (Sep 19, 2007)

DougFNJ said:


> You got it, and your name is added....
> 
> DougFNJ
> Sili
> ...


*Thanks Doug.. Flying Squirrel from the Phil.!!:-!;-)*


----------



## downie (Dec 2, 2008)

Count me in! :-!


----------



## DougFNJ (May 23, 2007)

That makes an official 100 members....NICE :-!


----------



## duke4c (Feb 12, 2006)

DougFNJ said:


> That makes an official 100 members....NICE :-!


I think it would be fun to compare this list to 5600 and mudman owners...
I doubt that anything touches 5600 but sheer numbers with regular mudman coming close 2nd and this one 3rd (maby)...

Time to setup a poll dougie doug?;-)


----------



## DougFNJ (May 23, 2007)

duke4c said:


> I think it would be fun to compare this list to 5600 and mudman owners...
> I doubt that anything touches 5600 but sheer numbers with regular mudman coming close 2nd and this one 3rd (maby)...
> 
> Time to setup a poll dougie doug?;-)


Poll started ;-)

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=213461


----------



## downie (Dec 2, 2008)

Wow. The 100th Riseman is mine. Do I get a prize? :-d


----------



## natornate (Apr 16, 2007)

I have zero, please add that to the total.


----------



## jing (Feb 2, 2008)

Got one. G-9200.


----------



## KVM888 (Sep 19, 2007)

jing said:


> Got one. G-9200.


*Hey Jing,*

*Congrats pare!!:-!:-!:-! She's a great G.|>*

*Did you purchase it locally or through some of our japanese friends?;-)*

*Enjoy and wear your Riseman in good health..b-)*


----------



## jing (Feb 2, 2008)

KVM888 said:


> *Hey Jing,*
> 
> *Congrats pare!!:-!:-!:-! She's a great G.|>*
> 
> ...


Thanks. Got it locally, Time Depot, SM City North EDSA. It's a non Atomic type. They do not have the atomic version of the Riseman, thou they do have the orange colored one. The only atomic G-Shock they seem to have is the Atomic version of the Mudman.


----------



## KVM888 (Sep 19, 2007)

jing said:


> Thanks. Got it locally, Time Depot, SM City North EDSA. It's a non Atomic type. They do not have the atomic version of the Riseman, thou they do have the orange colored one. The only atomic G-Shock they seem to have is the Atomic version of the Mudman.


*That's nice.:-! And they also seem to have a better G *

*line-up **bro, compared to the ones in Eastwood city and *

*Shangri-la...places I **frequently visit since I live in Pasig. *

*I actually caught a glimpse of the non-atomic Risey in *

*Eastwood a **month back but about a week later... it was *

*gone.:-d The atomic muddie **was available though.. which *

*looked pretty slick as well.|> But my Riseman **was on the *

*way already and the only things left in my wallet were *

*bank **receipts..:-d *

*Haven't seen the orange Riseman yet...:think: did it look good**?*

*And how much was the damage for the Riseman pala *

*pare?*

*Hopefully, my next targets will be the atomic muddie or *

*a gulfman**.. bout you?*


----------



## din'dangz (Oct 22, 2008)

hi to all...i got this 2 riseman G'z :-d....now next in line is the men in ice white...both riseman & gulfman....


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

din'dangz said:


> hi to all...i got this 2 riseman G'z :-d....now next in line is the men in ice white...both riseman & gulfman....


Congratulations on the new watches. Sounds like you have a great plan for your next ones. Keep us posted!


----------



## din'dangz (Oct 22, 2008)

:thanks bro....will always do.....:-!



BenL said:


> Congratulations on the new watches. Sounds like you have a great plan for your next ones. Keep us posted!


----------



## jing (Feb 2, 2008)

KVM888 said:


> *That's nice.:-! And they also seem to have a better G *
> 
> *line-up **bro, compared to the ones in Eastwood city and *
> 
> ...


The orange Riseman really stands out, it's very nice. But priced a little higher than the Black Riseman. It also has a sort of a hammer logo when you turn on backlight.


----------



## vegasvince (Jun 3, 2006)

Count me in too!


----------



## ArmyCpl (Dec 17, 2008)

Im a brand new riseman owner myself as of yesterday!


----------



## bajachild (Feb 15, 2006)

Does this count? I'm not a fan of the new ones (but I like the white ice model) but I got this for 30 bucks on flea bay. Mike


----------



## tribe125 (Mar 7, 2006)

$30? That's ridiculous!


----------



## bajachild (Feb 15, 2006)

tribe125 said:


> $30? That's ridiculous!


I know, Tribe. I woke up and saw that I owed $. It said 'very good - excellent condition.' It just needs a battery. Musta sat around defunct for some time. I'm happy. Mike


----------



## Zoltan (Jun 16, 2008)

Picked up my dragon at the airport in Dubai today.


----------



## Bogeyman (Dec 8, 2008)

Count me in as well, extremely proud owner of a G9200-1DR since December 24, 2008. 

Too bad my crappy browser won't allow me to post wristshots. Arrrgh...


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

bajachild said:


> Does this count? I'm not a fan of the new ones (but I like the white ice model) but I got this for 30 bucks on flea bay. Mike;-)


Hi Mike,

That's a great score! I wrote an article on a battery change on a Riseman recently on 50 Gs. Maybe it helps you as I see this one likes a fresh one;-)

Cheers,

Sjors


----------



## ChangXia (Jan 6, 2009)

Glad to be one of you guys since 24-1-2009~ cheers!
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=226121 








http://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p118/biowlee/DSCN5407_cr-1.jpg


----------



## dknt88 (Feb 2, 2007)

I have 2, both bought last year..one I got from my local independent dealer and the second one I got from xcelwatches (great deal for $140 shipped!)..but I never really wear 'em for some reason, maybe because I have waay too many others to begin with...

-Darin


----------



## amel dw-5xxx (Oct 12, 2008)

I wonder if i can join to Riseman owners with my WAS RISEs:think:

;-)


----------



## Wilson (Feb 1, 2008)

Got mine 2 weeks ago. My first G Purchase!
Dragon


----------



## baba838 (Feb 5, 2009)

My first post in this great forum......and this poisoning thread had already convinced me to get this Riseman gw-9200 instead of my earlier choice of Protrek prw-1300


----------



## tribe125 (Mar 7, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

amel dw-5xxx said:


> I wonder if i can join to Riseman owners with my WAS RISEs:think:
> 
> ;-)


Don't see why not...cheers, mate. :-!


----------



## wezku (Sep 21, 2008)

:-!


----------



## Civpilot1971 (May 27, 2007)

Dragon here :-!


----------



## baba838 (Feb 5, 2009)

baba838 said:


> My first post in this great forum......and this poisoning thread had already convinced me to get this Riseman gw-9200 instead of my earlier choice of Protrek prw-1300


On my 2nd post here, I would like to introduce my first G-shock which I just bought this afternoon after being self poisoned for several weeks....




























:thanks


----------



## KVM888 (Sep 19, 2007)

baba838 said:


> On my 2nd post here, I would like to introduce my first G-shock which I just bought this afternoon after being self poisoned for several weeks....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Welcome to the forum baba and congrats on snagging *

*one of the great **ones!!! *


*Interesting packaging though....:-s*


*Anyway, wear the Riseman in good health and enjoy!!:-!:-!:-!*


----------



## baba838 (Feb 5, 2009)

KVM888 said:


> *Interesting packaging though....:-s*


:thanks for the warm welcome,...I think this country went too far about "Recycling" even the G-shock box is totally recyclable

p/s : any Nihon-gin forumer here who could confirm this type of packaging


----------



## kapt_krunch (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm not a full-fledged member yet but my wife is in Japan right now and she is pre-ordering the MIRB Riseman for me. Will keep you guys posted...


----------



## kapt_krunch (Aug 21, 2008)

Alright, you all can count me in now. My MIRO and Black Dragon arrived today. All that's left is the MIRB and one day the MIIW.


----------



## ErermisK (Jan 31, 2009)

kapt_krunch said:


> Alright, you all can count me in now. My MIRO and Black Dragon arrived today. All that's left is the MIRB and one day the MIIW.


I won a Riseman (brand new) on ebay for $121 shipped but didn't get it :-x


----------



## indyzzzz (Jan 17, 2009)

ErermisK said:


> I won a Riseman (brand new) on ebay for $121 shipped but didn't get it :-x


huh ? why not ? If that was the GW-9200 it was a steal. I just won a GW-9200 black for about $141 shipped, its on the way , my first ever Riseman, I never warmed to the old riseman, always was a Froggie, Raysman fan.


----------



## ELDRAW (Jan 17, 2009)

count me in please GW-9200. Wear daily to work and very pleased, i give it alot of abuse!


----------



## sameerb (Sep 24, 2007)

Count me in , My wife got me non-atomic riseman as a valentine gift


----------



## KVM888 (Sep 19, 2007)

*Congratulations Eldraw and Sameer!!|>|>|> Welcome to the Riseman club.;-)*


----------



## Carrera 3 (Nov 9, 2008)

Would love to join the club. Got a non multiband one. We don't have reception in Australia.


----------



## indyzzzz (Jan 17, 2009)

KVM888 said:


> *Congratulations Eldraw and Sameer!!|>|>|> Welcome to the Riseman club.;-)*


Hey KVM, what about me  ? Do I not get a "welcome" just becoz I got it on eGay ?


----------



## KVM888 (Sep 19, 2007)

indyzzzz said:


> Hey KVM, what about me  ? Do I not get a "welcome" just becoz I got it on eGay ?


*Another Riseman owner!|> And of course, you do get a " welcome"..*

*Congrats and welcome to the club Indy!!:-!*

*Mine is by the window right now. Power went from medium to low yesterday..:-( I'm charging it like crazy now.*


----------



## deggy.PH (Oct 2, 2008)

Mine is in the window too, together with my Frogman and my Protrek!:-d

Welcome to the Riseman club guys

so what's the official count now???:think:


----------



## tunge (May 31, 2008)

mine is the G9200-1... black riseman w/o atomic time, Dragon on the caseback. :-!


----------



## DougFNJ (May 23, 2007)

Nice little surge of new Riseman owners....welcome to the club guys :-! I wonder how many will join when the new all black models appear :think:


----------



## ColdHit (Jul 3, 2006)

Got a G-9200R, non Atomic, MIRO, module number 3148 w/ the Dragon.


----------



## kapt_krunch (Aug 21, 2008)

DougFNJ said:


> I wonder how many will join when the new all black models appear :think:


what is this you speak of? quickly now.


----------



## amit715 (Feb 23, 2009)

love the riseman i got a dragon myself, i was wondering if any1 knows where i can buy different straps or band?


----------



## maestro26316 (Aug 28, 2008)

Count me in. Now I own a dragon myself. Later I'll take some pictures although there already hundreds around here. b-)


----------



## Dave B (Nov 30, 2008)

Oops forgot to add myself here, a new owner of an atomic Dragon :-!


----------



## KWIATEK (Mar 3, 2009)

Mine is on the way. I haven't ever found a solid replacement for my old time favorite to wear on a daily basis and I think this just may be it. A Dragon for a dragon.


----------



## yschow (Feb 23, 2009)

Here is mine,

The Dragon RISEMAN....G-9200-1DR...


ys


----------



## Plastic-Watch (Mar 4, 2009)

My Men In Ice White Riseman is one of my Daily Beater's and i love it.


----------



## lee172 (Jun 4, 2007)

i guess i should add to this... a MIRO on the way (non atomic).. think it will be re-sold though!


----------



## Geopro (Jan 19, 2008)

Got my dragon yesterday! Synced the time last night...at 106hrs and I do believe it is my favorite! Will be sporting it at work today. Will try to post some photos this weekend.


----------



## lawrie124 (Jan 3, 2009)

DougFNJ said:


> Just wanted to get the official list of Cult....er... Club members :-! Do you have one, or is one on it's way? Squirrel or Dragon? Photo posting is of course a big plus.
> 
> I apologize to the many victims that could possibly drool over their keyboard during the life of this thread. I sense a lot of collateral damage :-d
> 
> Here's mine.....


I'm a little late posting on this thread, have one on order and am *not* likely to be receiving it soon, due to very low UK stocks. o|
I'm going to explode with excitement when I actually receive it. :-d


----------



## redfrogs (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm in, non-atomic dragon. Can't see a radio tower from Aus anyway!


----------



## TheHobbit (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm in, Dragon, daily use especially when cycling.


----------



## kapt_krunch (Aug 21, 2008)

Gents,
Received my MIRB Riseman just now. I will post pics when I leave work. Three down, MIIW to go...


----------



## KVM888 (Sep 19, 2007)

kapt_krunch said:


> Gents,
> Received my MIRB Riseman just now. I will post pics when I leave work. Three down, MIIW to go...


*Congrats on your MIRB Risey Kapt!;-)*

*Looking forward to your live shots of it.|>|>*


----------



## zx360 (Oct 29, 2008)

hi guys pleas help me
What is different from those








http://www.amazon.com/G-Shocks-Mens-Riseman-watch-G-9200-1DR/dp/B001DM9MMG/ref=pd_bbs_2?ie=UTF8&s=watches&qid=1236502862&sr=8-2








http://www.amazon.com/Casio-G-Shock-Riseman-Alti-Therm-GW9200-1/dp/B001A62M04/ref=pd_bbs_1?ie=UTF8&s=watches&qid=1236502862&sr=8-1


----------



## maestro26316 (Aug 28, 2008)

zx360 said:


> hi guys pleas help me
> What is different from those
> 
> 
> ...


The second one (G*W*-9200) has multiband 6. That means the watch can recieve the time calibration signal from an atomic clock in the US, UK, Germany, Japan and China.

The first one (G-9200) doesn't have this feature.


----------



## dogboy (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm in. Atomic Dragon. Arrived Friday. Has barely left my wrist since. Love it.

Ya bastids on this thread are a bad influence. :-d


----------



## emanlien (Mar 7, 2009)

JUst got mine over the weekend 
Loving every single bit of it!!


----------



## nuovorecord (Nov 27, 2007)

Hey guys, I'm in. I ordered a GW-9200 last night, despite my best efforts to resist its siren call! Should have it by the weekend!


----------



## kapt_krunch (Aug 21, 2008)

There have been a lot of new riseman purchases recently!!! Welcome guys. I love that MIRO Riseman. I have dedicated mine to biking. You know, increased visibility and all;-)


----------



## bigbrownie7 (Dec 26, 2008)

Add me too the club too:


----------



## johsch (Jul 30, 2006)

You guys are getting to me. Just ordered a Riseman from Bluedial. $155 2nd day free shipping. Can't hardly wait. Put me on the list. :-!


----------



## TreyNTX69 (Mar 8, 2009)

johsch said:


> You guys are getting to me. Just ordered a Riseman from Bluedial. $155 2nd day free shipping. Can't hardly wait. Put me on the list. :-!


Congratulations and lucky you! I was going to do the same, but I made the mistake of waiting... today they raised the price $30!! :-| Now I'm looking elsewhere.


----------



## andyahs (Jan 15, 2008)

Never added to this thread with my 2 Riseman's, a GW-9200-1 Atomic and a GW-9200PJ-7JF "Men in Ice White Riseman."


----------



## johsch (Jul 30, 2006)

Looks like Bluedial raised a lot of their prices and added a few new items. Of course the way the economy is, everything is going up in price.


----------



## st_burt (May 18, 2007)

Count me in. I have the white one. I can never say no to a white G.


----------



## johsch (Jul 30, 2006)

Well I finally got it. Nice comfortable watch to wear. Great features.


----------



## Sose (Nov 22, 2006)

DougFNJ said:


> Just wanted to get the official list of Cult....er... Club members :-! Do you have one, or is one on it's way? Squirrel or Dragon? Photo posting is of course a big plus.
> 
> I apologize to the many victims that could possibly drool over their keyboard during the life of this thread. I sense a lot of collateral damage :-d
> 
> Here's mine.....


What's the difference between the Dragon and the Squirrel (other than size and the fact that squirrels are cruncy and taste great with ketchup)?


----------



## tiger2 (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## lawrie124 (Jan 3, 2009)

lawrie124 said:


> I'm a little late posting on this thread, have one on order and am *not* likely to be receiving it soon, due to very low UK stocks. o|
> *I'm going to explode with excitement when I actually receive it.* :-d


I was in total shock yesterday when I heard the door bell sound and opened to reveal a special delivery man with my Riseman that had been on UK order since Sept 2008!!!! 7 Months ago!!! o|
Check out the thread https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=243277

Totally brilliant watch however, I love it and could'nt reccomend it enough.:-!
Im not very good at taking pics but here's a few of my new toy anyway.


----------



## dogboy (Jul 27, 2007)

lawrie124 said:


> I was in total shock yesterday when I heard the door bell sound and opened to reveal a special delivery man with my Riseman that had been on UK order since Sept 2008!!!! 7 Months ago!!! o|
> Check out the thread https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=243277
> 
> Totally brilliant watch however, I love it and could'nt reccomend it enough.:-!
> Im not very good at taking pics but here's a few of my new toy anyway.


Congrats!


----------



## M.O.D. (Jan 6, 2009)

Here is mine Riseman


----------



## Dave73 (Mar 3, 2009)

Another one to add to the list...


----------



## shebalord (May 28, 2007)

+1


----------



## Coler (Mar 28, 2009)

plus one here - the first G I bought in about 5 years in fact.


----------



## Wojo (Sep 6, 2008)

Im really late to the game, I actually picked mine up in September 2008, but just to get the numbers up on this thread:







Its a Dragon. Has anyone taken a Flying Squirrel caseback and put it on a US spec. Riseman?


----------



## dood (Oct 31, 2008)

I just got mine today and so far I both love it and hate it at the same time. I'm already thinking of selling it after having it for only a day.

I absolutely love the overall design, the display, everything! but the red eye and the red on the alti button is absolutely ruining it for me and making it look like a toy watch. 

I might get rid of it but if Casio ever makes one exactly the same without the lipstick red (maybe silver instead to match the sensor and the backlight button) I will buy it in an instant.


----------



## Coler (Mar 28, 2009)

dood said:


> I just got mine today and so far I both love it and hate it at the same time. I'm already thinking of selling it after having it for only a day.
> 
> I absolutely love the overall design, the display, everything! but the red eye and the red on the alti button is absolutely ruining it for me and making it look like a toy watch.
> 
> I might get rid of it but if Casio ever makes one exactly the same without the red (maybe silver instead to match the sensor and the backlight button) I will buy it in an instant.


Give it a bit of wrist time - I just got home and swapped a dressy watch for the Riseman and when I look at the Riseman I grin 

That said, if you like G's and this is not the one for you, fair enough; and at least you have a very marketable watch to flip.


----------



## vbuskirk (Jan 3, 2009)

Can I play?










(BTW, dig your umbrellas out, huh?)


----------



## Theatre Of Dreams (Mar 30, 2009)

vbuskirk said:


> Can I play?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I can hear the thunder... :thanks

I'm already almost set on 6900CS as my next purchase after the shop has restocked.

Now this twice as expensive Riseman is giving me the itch... o|


----------



## TreyNTX69 (Mar 8, 2009)

OK. Count me in too (finally). Atomic Dragon as of a couple days ago -- but no photos (you all know what they look like by now). :-d

I LOVE the new watch and I can't stop checking the time!


----------



## iCatchU (Sep 22, 2008)

+1....I love it!!


----------



## dctokyo (Apr 7, 2009)

Just got my_Riseman GW-9200J-1JF, :-!






_


----------



## Meggyolk (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm MIRO RISEMAN! :-!


----------



## grc (Jun 23, 2009)

First post here, about the 10th time browsing through. Today I recently received my 3rd g shock. The last one was quite a few years ago (dw004 g lide) which is still in mint condition with same battery from when it was purchased and running tip top. this purchase was for a his and hers deal, one for me one for the girlfriend (bgr3000j7 white & miro riseman). After explaining the instruction to the mrs and setting it up for her, i was excited to pop mine out of the box... a little bit of disappointment came over me to find that my usual too anal approach to check product specs before a decision to purchase was completely faulted. BOLLOCKS! after examining so many sites and ebay listings I had missed the 1% detail that is- Full Auto EL Light- written on the face... you guys know exactly what im referring to dont you... needless to say i now feel like i bought a mercedes without a gas tank lol. Im hoping to maybe get some testosterone back, hopefully the atomic miro was something i couldve easily missed or perhaps is generally out of stock and or far beyond the $150 i shelled out for this one. either way i love the watch, maybe i'll run across the gw9200r and sell this one to recover some of the cost as i was really looking forward to the end all watch for the next few years.


----------



## a-Tom-ic (Mar 3, 2009)

grc said:


> First post here, about the 10th time browsing through. Today I recently received my 3rd g shock. The last one was quite a few years ago (dw004 g lide) which is still in mint condition with same battery from when it was purchased and running tip top. this purchase was for a his and hers deal, one for me one for the girlfriend (bgr3000j7 white & miro riseman). After explaining the instruction to the mrs and setting it up for her, i was excited to pop mine out of the box... a little bit of disappointment came over me to find that my usual too anal approach to check product specs before a decision to purchase was completely faulted. BOLLOCKS! after examining so many sites and ebay listings I had missed the 1% detail that is- Full Auto EL Light- written on the face... you guys know exactly what im referring to dont you... needless to say i now feel like i bought a mercedes without a gas tank lol. Im hoping to maybe get some testosterone back, hopefully the atomic miro was something i couldve easily missed or perhaps is generally out of stock and or far beyond the $150 i shelled out for this one. either way i love the watch, maybe i'll run across the gw9200r and sell this one to recover some of the cost as i was really looking forward to the end all watch for the next few years.


*can you clarify what the problem is with the watch? something to do with the backlight?*


----------



## Coler (Mar 28, 2009)

a-Tom-ic said:


> *can you clarify what the problem is with the watch? something to do with the backlight?*


I think the point is grc bought the non-atomic version but wanted the atomic (the non-atomic brags on its auto-EL on the watch face as opposed to saying Multiman 6 I think).

Welcome to the forum GRC - still a great G-Shock; MIRO looks great. I bet you can live without the atomic anyhow - give a week of that beauty on your wrist you won't want to sell it on


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Nothing wrong with non-atomic G-shock, 'grc'...at least you scored it at a great price:-!


----------



## grc (Jun 23, 2009)

a-Tom-ic said:


> *can you clarify what the problem is with the watch? something to do with the backlight?*


exactly as said previously i hadnt notice there was a non atomic, where i shouldve seen seen mutiband 6 (just below the protection on bezel) i see full auto el light. its the only discernable factor at looking at the watches from the pictures listed. although now that i rechecked there arent any atomic watches listed so i may've scored, im not disappointed in the price... it may just give me reason to... say umm... lets buy another! in a different color, men in ice maybe lol


----------



## grc (Jun 23, 2009)

babola said:


> Nothing wrong with non-atomic G-shock, 'grc'...at least you scored it at a great price:-!


thanks, thats how im rationalizing my mistake... buts its a slap in the face to see the some odd 100 or so atomics posted here... lol. coincidently (must be an omen) i noticed youre from NZ. im currently in the process of liquidating all my belongs (hence the want for an end all watch) and packing up to move to Wellington... really anywhere in NZ. im estimating by 2011 i should be stable and living as a faux kiwi.


----------



## eonianaerial (May 14, 2009)

me got one too. my first G surprisingly. though not my last....


----------



## Dave E (Feb 12, 2006)

I will be joining in a day or two when my GW-9200 arrives :-!


----------



## Widz (May 25, 2009)

Got mine, in black 3 weeks ago-as per avatar pic.

Still tempted to get the MIRO version. However hoping theyll be a blue version soon.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

grc said:


> ... i noticed youre from NZ. im currently in the process of liquidating all my belongs (hence the want for an end all watch) and packing up to move to Wellington... really anywhere in NZ. im estimating by 2011 i should be stable and living as a faux kiwi.


Yeah mate, 2011 - just in time for the Rugby World Cup! :-! Hope to see Dave (KiwiDJ) down here then...:-d

Good luck with the move, it's a heck of a distance, but well worth it I promise ;-)


----------



## brian905 (Jun 17, 2009)

Owned a g-shock since 94' just got this bad boy last week 
cant wait for the new frogman now


----------



## Lester Burnham (May 9, 2008)

I've got a flying dragon coming my way @ the moment. 
Can't wait...


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

I recently got my 4th nu-Riseman model. It is the G-9200R, which I like a lot. A pity it's a bit pricey, else I would have bought a second.










Cheers,

Sjors


----------



## collector8400 (Aug 24, 2007)

nice duo b-)


----------



## arcata (Mar 15, 2007)

collector8400 said:


> nice duo b-)


Got one last summer and think it is a great watch!!!!!!!!!!!1:-!


----------



## Dave E (Feb 12, 2006)

Here it is, dragon backed Riseman:


----------



## 42mm (Apr 6, 2006)

New Squirrel back in effect !!!


----------



## grc (Jun 23, 2009)

I've noticed a lot of people discern the watch in description as flying dragon and flying squirrel. I've also noticed quite a few of you guys are on the other side of the globe from me. I take it where the flying dragon is what's readily available here, that it's a specialty model abroad...?
Sjors, whoa! You would've went with a 3rd miro. That's dedication! Hoping to run across a gw9200R or RJ myself. Trying to get the atomic riseman crave out my system


----------



## therealmrtee (Jun 9, 2009)

i have one it's a dragon love it . . .:-!


----------



## SK27lem (Jun 10, 2009)

grc said:


> I've noticed a lot of people discern the watch in description as flying dragon and flying squirrel. I've also noticed quite a few of you guys are on the other side of the globe from me. I take it where the flying dragon is what's readily available here, that it's a specialty model abroad...?


Correctly me if I am wrong, the Atomic model GW-9200XX will have a flying squirrel but the tough solar version G-9200XX comes with flying dragon.


----------



## grc (Jun 23, 2009)

SK27lem said:


> Correctly me if I am wrong, the Atomic model GW-9200XX will have a flying squirrel but the tough solar version G-9200XX comes with flying dragon.


I only have a short personal history with telling them apart. Here all the risemans gw9200 atomic and g9200 non atomic have the dragon, both run in in ft/m f/c etc whereas the gw9200?j only displays metric, is available for sale out side of the states and has a squirrel. I've assumed every other country gets the Japanese version as there regular model, and the imperial with dragon as the foriegn model. As far as I've witness the gw???? Is atomic, the g???? Isn't and wether or not it has a squirrel is if it's Japanese or not. I'm only on my 3rd G. My only riseman is g9200r miro non atomic with dragon, I have seen the gw9200 in black atomic with dragon as well


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

SK27lem said:


> Correctly me if I am wrong, the Atomic model GW-9200XX will have a flying squirrel but the tough solar version G-9200XX comes with flying dragon.


GW-9200 Japanese Domestic Market - Flying squirrel
GW-9200 World-wide/International Market - Flying dragon
G-9200 (non-Atomic) World-wide/International Market - Flying dragon

;-)


----------



## SK27lem (Jun 10, 2009)

babola said:


> GW-9200 Japanese Domestic Market - Flying squirrel
> GW-9200 World-wide/International Market - Flying dragon
> G-9200 (non-Atomic) World-wide/International Market - Flying dragon
> 
> ;-)


Thanks!:-!


----------



## gentoocane (Jun 13, 2009)

Love this thread! 

Honestly, though, my Rise' doesn't get nearly as much mating as my Path' 1500GB.


----------



## Gawain (Jun 19, 2007)

INBOUND from Superchrono.com
(top one.. thanks for the pic Sjors)


----------



## novedl (May 20, 2009)

the riseman is`sweet


----------



## jmathis (Sep 1, 2006)

Received my Riseman GW-9200 module 3147 Dragon June 29, 2009. Here it poses with the Casio G'zOne. Thanks for all the comments and pictures you all have showed of this great G-Shock...helped me decide to get one.


----------



## sharpk (Jun 12, 2009)

proud new owner of a black flying dragon solar/atomic riseman!


----------



## eonianaerial (May 14, 2009)

ive sub-stealth mine by matting the 'eyebrows' above the PROTECTION of the bezel. it is a separate piece which is removable so i figured i paint it!


----------



## Jonah's dad (Apr 23, 2009)

I'll throw mine in the mix...got it yesterday.

Jason


----------



## giorgos mg (Oct 13, 2008)

received this morning 
flying dragon solar/atomic riseman! 

giorgos


----------



## Galpo (Mar 30, 2008)

Got mine yesterday, my kids & wife bought it for my B-day :-!


----------



## raggyboy (Nov 26, 2007)

Phewww! I'm the 310th RiseMan owner in this thread. :-!
Am loving the watch.


----------



## KVM888 (Sep 19, 2007)

giorgos mg said:


> received this morning
> flying dragon solar/atomic riseman!
> 
> giorgos


*Good to hear you finally got it. ;-) *

*Congrats and wear it well..|> It's one fine G IMO.*


----------



## giorgos mg (Oct 13, 2008)

KVM888 said:


> *Good to hear you finally got it. ;-) *
> 
> *Congrats and wear it well..|> It's one fine G IMO.*


thanks mate!!! :-!

it's an amazing watch!!!

i juct can't get enough looking at it! 









Shot at 2009-07-15









Shot with DSC-W55 at 2009-07-15









Shot at 2009-07-15

giorgos


----------



## NameMyName (Jul 11, 2009)

Count me in too, I just got 1 off Ebay for the non atomic version G-9200R-4. Just a little disappointed mine isn't Atomic :-(



Cant help but noticing why does a Non atomic Riseman still have the signal bars on a atomic Riseman? Does it still display signal or something?


----------



## mhawg (Sep 2, 2007)

When the Dragon calls...








As you can tell this shot is right out of the can since it isn't 7-16-2005...


----------



## panheds (Oct 24, 2008)

love it got the dragon


----------



## matt.wu (Mar 24, 2008)

Had mine for around a week or so now?


----------



## panheds (Oct 24, 2008)

whats the difference between the dragon and flying squirrel. what does the squirrel symbolize. thanks pan oyea i got a dragon


----------



## Mr-Tom (Jul 16, 2009)

Hey all, new to the forum...couldn't resist this as my first post :-! Got my Riseman dragon solar/atomic a couple of weeks ago...its not left my wrist since! Will try and get a pic on here soon, cheers ;-)


----------



## tribe125 (Mar 7, 2006)

Welcome to the forum, Mr-Tom!


----------



## Mr-Tom (Jul 16, 2009)

tribe125 said:


> Welcome to the forum, Mr-Tom!


Thanks very much! |>


----------



## Ralphee (Sep 8, 2007)

Mine's a dragon... A black one, found in Korea.


----------



## Bimdapogs (Jun 9, 2009)

Been hoping to post in this thread for a while now. Finally got me a Riseman! Traded my 6900MS for it. This one's a squirrel.


----------



## tyler durden (Nov 12, 2009)

This old thread deserves a bump because it shows what a HUGE success the new Riseman was, is and always will be.

Why is the new Riseman such a HUGE success? Because it is durable, accurate, innovative and affordable. These four pillars have been the foundation for the success of G-Shocks for the past 26 years.

It is unfortunate the new Frogman is not affordable.

If Casio expects the new Frogman to replicate the HUGE success of the new Riseman, then Casio is about to be as surprised as Elin Nordegren.


----------



## Micha (Feb 15, 2006)

Cool! I'll play - here's mine b-)


----------



## stripe (May 20, 2009)




----------



## Maine (Oct 5, 2007)

Good bump - I forgot to add myself when I got mine!


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

same here...no pic..but I have a Dragon ... and I love it!


----------



## W44NE G (Jul 24, 2009)

I have 3 Riseman :-!

MIMB
MIRO
Standard black version with a modification 

Best range that casio make in my opintion :-!


----------



## Stratoshocker (Oct 23, 2009)

Mine is in the mail as I type, so here is an Ebay pic.:-!


----------



## sonoronos (Mar 3, 2009)

tyler durden said:


> It is unfortunate the new Frogman is not affordable.


Not affordable for who? You? Why do you care? Do you even dive?

I can see it now..."The Ferrari 430...why does it even exist? For less money, I could buy a Mustang. It's unfortunate the Ferrari 430 is not affordable. It's not until Ferrari brings the cost of a 430 down to $40,000 that they will be able to sell as many Mustangs as Ford does."

Honestly, you're melting my mind. It almost sounds like you're starting to hate now and that's getting tiresome. Half of your posts are obsessed about the cost of frogs. Stop being so negative. You brought back a Riseman post just to gripe about the price of a Frogman? Lame.

The Riseman is a Riseman, leave it at that.


----------



## Steve Nicholls (Jan 24, 2008)

Excellent thread folks...here is my MIRB Riseman wearing a black bezel and band :-!


----------



## tyler durden (Nov 12, 2009)

duplicate post


----------



## quattrojames (Sep 10, 2009)

Next time I have a spare four hours I will read back through this thread! Until then b-)


----------



## quattrojames (Sep 10, 2009)

PS I have a Dragon ;-)


----------



## filedog (Jan 9, 2007)

Maine said:


> Good bump - I forgot to add myself when I got mine!


NICE pic :-!


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Wow it's great to see the revival of the great thread started by Doug. The number of Riseman owners has sure grown!


----------



## tyler durden (Nov 12, 2009)

> Not affordable for who? You? Why do you care? Do you even dive?


Most members feel it is not affordable. The MSRP of the new Frogman is $700. Compare that to the $220 MSRP of the Riseman.



> I can see it now..."The Ferrari 430...why does it even exist? For less money, I could buy a Mustang. It's unfortunate the Ferrari 430 is not affordable. It's not until Ferrari brings the cost of a 430 down to $40,000 that they will be able to sell as many Mustangs as Ford does."


I never said the new Frogman should not exist. I said it isn't affordable, and I said I won't buy one.



> Honestly, you're melting my mind. It almost sounds like you're starting to hate now and that's getting tiresome. Half of your posts are obsessed about the cost of frogs. Stop being so negative. You brought back a Riseman post just to gripe about the price of a Frogman? Lame.


I revived the thread for multiple reasons, and many members are glad I revived the thread.



> The Riseman is a Riseman, leave it at that.


I feel the comparison of the new Riseman to the new Frogman is a legitimate comparison. Both watches are plastic digital "tool" watches with specialized functionality for outdoor activities. Both feature multiband-6 atomic timekeeping and solar power. Both have been completely redesigned. Both are manufactured by the same corporation under the same "G-Shock" brand and the same "Master of G" sub-brand.

If comparisons between one Master of G model and another are not legitimate comparisons, then what was your purpose on this thread? https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=325986

If comparisons between one Master of G model and another are not legitimate comparisons, then why are the archives full of countless threads asking for assistance in deciding between such models?


----------



## GregNYC (Mar 4, 2006)

I don't have a picture, but I do have the military-inspired G9200MS-8DR model. I like the Air Force-blue shade of the resin!


----------



## p.m.a. (Nov 26, 2009)

Just got the dragon from Amazon - $145 US


----------



## tribe125 (Mar 7, 2006)

Welcome to the forum, p.m.a.


----------



## archer6 (Apr 16, 2008)




----------



## DougFNJ (May 23, 2007)

Wow.....I am impressed with how long this thread turned out to be :-! Still a happy owner here


----------



## archer6 (Apr 16, 2008)

DougFNJ said:


> Wow.....I am impressed with how long this thread turned out to be :-! Still a happy owner here


+1

I'd also like to thank you *DougFNJ* for your reviews on U-Tube, they have been a big help to me.

Cheers... :-!


----------



## Elusive1 (Dec 2, 2009)

For all you enthusiasts with more than one Riseman, how accurate are the pressure, temperature and altitude settings between your watches? Mine differ by about 2-4*C and 20-30 meters.


----------



## shms59 (Oct 3, 2009)

Count me in!


----------



## ghound79 (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm in


----------



## barkerville (Oct 12, 2009)

Count me in too!I love the Riseman!!


----------



## Widz (May 25, 2009)

Great seeing this thread back with people having the newer versions of the Riseman! Bring on more photos


----------



## Rorschach69 (Sep 5, 2008)

The only G I love so much that I bought it twice. Black and MIIW.


----------



## Waveguider (Sep 30, 2009)

A dragon here in Federal Way, Wa. 
It's a stealth... I'll try to post a picture later.


----------



## JBat (Nov 15, 2009)

A fellow Federal Way-an! Sweet!


----------



## Gunman (Nov 22, 2009)

add me also xdb-)


----------



## PerpetuumMobile (Dec 19, 2009)

I received my Riseman a few days ago. I was looking for a new watch to replace my Casio DW-5600E (I've had that clock for about 13 years now, and it still works great). There was nothing wrong with the 5600, I just wanted a radio-controlled, solar-powered clock (unfortunately, the radio sync signal isn't always strong enough) . The sensors are a nice bonus though and I like the sturdy, hi-tech look of the watch.

The 9200 is rather expensive here in Norway, so I purchased the watch from a Casio authorized dealer on eBay for about half the price.

I've taken a couple of photos of my new Riseman alongside the old 5600E (I don't need the 5600 anymore so I'm going to give it away to a relative):


----------



## tribe125 (Mar 7, 2006)

Welcome to the forum, PerpetuumMobile!


----------



## quattrojames (Sep 10, 2009)

Welcome PerpetuumMobile ;-)

Thats a great pair of G's :-!


----------



## PerpetuumMobile (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome, folks! I forgot to mention that I've never replaced the batteries on the 5600E. I thought these batteries had to be replaced after a few years.


----------



## AndrewP (Dec 19, 2007)

GW-9200MBJ-1JF Men in Mat Black; arrived on Christmas Day


----------



## wec12 (Nov 28, 2008)

:-!


----------



## jdiggetydog (Jun 24, 2009)

Finally broke down and got one, 9200 MS. It is awesome I love how it looks and even moreso, the functions. Never thought I would get one, but hanging out here can do that to a man.


----------



## Geopro (Jan 19, 2008)

(At work so no photo) Wanted to be counted...Dragon Riseman owner here!


----------



## gmm420 (Dec 16, 2009)

Hey everyone I'm new to the forum and just recently got back into G-shocks. This is my first G since I was a kid, I'm sure it wont be my last. :-d

Vintage Colors Riseman. No dragon or flying squirrel, just the old school G-shock logo. I'm guessing its that way because its "vintage".


----------



## BA1970 (May 28, 2006)

*All present.*










:-!


----------



## Deacon (May 8, 2007)

Well, I guess I can be counted as a new Riseman owner.
I was pleasantly suprised at Christmas!
Pics to follow.


----------



## Widz (May 25, 2009)

That Vintage colours is a corkerb-)


----------



## VADER_01 (Jan 1, 2010)

hello guys!!! i think i'm the newest member here.i just got my flying squirell last night and it's awesome!!!


----------



## KVM888 (Sep 19, 2007)

VADER_01 said:


> hello guys!!! i think i'm the newest member here.i just got my flying squirell last night and it's awesome!!!


*'Grats Vader!! ... and welcome. ;-):-!:-!
*


----------



## tribe125 (Mar 7, 2006)

Welcome, Vader!


----------



## JonL (Mar 6, 2009)

Late to the game on the Riseman - but a very happy member today! b-)


----------



## Law4778 (Nov 11, 2008)

Back in the club did have one about 18 months ago and sold it:-s Just ordered another today should get it tomorrow|>


----------



## BAK (Nov 27, 2009)

Count me in. It was my first G-shock. :-!


----------



## a.sasaki15 (Oct 10, 2009)

Count me in! Riseman Dragon!


----------



## thunderzy (May 24, 2006)

Where do I get a white Riseman from?


----------



## jeffrey2 (Aug 2, 2008)

Hello................this is mine......:-!:-!


----------



## Tictocdoc (Sep 28, 2009)

I can cout myself in now too :-! 

Pics Later...


----------



## jmerq (Apr 9, 2006)

I picked up a Dragon a couple of weeks ago. I like it.


----------



## pauleharvey (Dec 25, 2009)

JonL said:


> Late to the game on the Riseman - but a very happy member today! b-)


Fantastic photo - the Riseman is one great looking watch!


----------



## matador02 (Feb 17, 2010)

Count me in.


----------



## JonL (Mar 6, 2009)

pauleharvey said:


> Fantastic photo - the Riseman is one great looking watch!


:thanks Yeah - love it!


----------



## leaningtower (Mar 31, 2010)

Count me in. Just got my solar/atomic flying dragon. Riseman rules!!! |>


----------



## Bruckout (Mar 6, 2010)

I cant wait to get one


----------



## bulldog15 (Apr 18, 2009)

I'm in.


----------



## ccm123 (Feb 8, 2010)

I am a recent (March, 2010) Riseman owner. Glad to join the team !


----------



## Top-Gear-24 (Mar 16, 2010)

posted between the reply's of december ... I will remake my post on the correct place, sorry


----------



## Top-Gear-24 (Mar 16, 2010)

Here's a picture of my Riseman, I realy love this watch ;-).


----------



## tribe125 (Mar 7, 2006)

Bumped to closure. ;-)

Threads that go over twenty pages can cause pagination problems, so we tend to close them at this point.

A fresh one could always be started.


----------

